# [V] Iomega ZIP-Laufwerk mit Diskette



## bundesgerd (19. Januar 2014)

Biete ein ZIP-Laufwerk mit Anschlusskabel, Netzteil und einer 100MB-Diskette an.  
Guter bis sehr guter Gesamtzustand, voll funktionsfähig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Päckchenversand inc. Sendungsverfolgung 10 Euro.

MfG


----------

